
Which is a better career launch pad. A large company or a medium size startup - saks
I have two offers: one from a medium sized company and one from a very large company. This will be my first job out of college. The offers are comparable (both in the Seattle area). The positions are also similar, full stack at the medium sized and back end development at the large company.<p>I was wondering which will be the better choice in terms of solidifying my career experience. At the large company I see that there is brand recognition. The downside is that the team is mostly senior developers and it moves slowly. Of course working with senior is a benefit because I will get to learn a lot.<p>At the medium sized company, there are about 200 developers. The team is mostly young so I see more visibility and a faster work environment.<p>Both have good points and bad points. Then there is also the matter of the positions. If I work mainly in the backend, I can specialize in it. In full stack I become more versatile. Both options seem good but I feel full stack developers are more common. Nonetheless, I wanted to know what you think might be a stronger career launch pad.
======
beamatronic
In my experience, working at smaller companies helped me gain "broader"
experience, where as at larger companies, you can go "deeper" experience. I
would say go with the one that you are more passionate about.

------
mozumder
Large company. It will help you get better name recognition later on.

Sorta like how everybody wants to hire Google or Facebook engineers, even
though everyone else is fine.

